# Guitar clip for pen



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am looking for a guitar clip for a pen similar to the rifle clips. I have checked all of the usual clip places as well as did a search here and came up with nothing. I have a customer who said she will buy a pen if it comes with a guitar clip. Any ideas?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

How about lost wax casting? Is that expensive to have someone do?


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 26, 2010)

Guess I don't understand what a guitar clip is. I did a search and several different clips for guitars for clipping different things.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty sure he means a pen clip with a guitar shape or a guitar mounted to the clip to be used on the pen.  Like how they have crosses, rifles, etc.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 26, 2010)

Find some way to use a Guitar pick as the clip.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Guess I don't understand what a guitar clip is. I did a search and several different clips for guitars for clipping different things.



It's a little guitar on a clip that goes on a pen normally either a slimline or european. The have rifles, deer heads, fish, crosses, and other stuff. I was wondering if they had guitars, doesn't matter if it is acoustic or electric.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2010)

Heck for that matter you know they sell little pins like that for hats etc.  Might be easier to find.  Snip off the pin and then glue it to the kit clip or something.  That would be an alternative.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 26, 2010)

Plus hat pins are usually in color and have a glossy coating over the front.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 26, 2010)

brainstorming now.. got...these.. things called.. ouch.. ideas.. get them out.. help!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> Heck for that matter you know they sell little pins like that for hats etc.  Might be easier to find.  Snip off the pin and then glue it to the kit clip or something.  That would be an alternative.



Might try that. I wonder how long the glue will hold? I have seen tie clips with a guitar on them.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> ToddMR said:
> 
> 
> > Heck for that matter you know they sell little pins like that for hats etc.  Might be easier to find.  Snip off the pin and then glue it to the kit clip or something.  That would be an alternative.
> ...




I bet if you use epoxy and clamp it on for a day or two, it will hold really well.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 26, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> How about lost wax casting? Is that expensive to have someone do?


 Rob,

You can find people to do this but there is a minimum order of several hundred if I am not mistaken. 

I think Hut Products does it and I think but definately don't quote me on this....WoodPenPro also?

Search some of the sites that have custom clips and finials and most of them will do it for a fee $$.


----------



## ssajn (Aug 26, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> ToddMR said:
> 
> 
> > Heck for that matter you know they sell little pins like that for hats etc.  Might be easier to find.  Snip off the pin and then glue it to the kit clip or something.  That would be an alternative.
> ...




You might want to try a low temp solder.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 26, 2010)

they have tennis racquets...tell them its a banjo!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 26, 2010)

Well Duh!! Do I feel stupid or what??!  Okay when you get the guitar clip figured out you need to make the pen look like a guitar neck.  Someone made one some time ago.  It was cool.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it can be done by lost wax casting, but probably quite expensive.  Try this link

http://store.metalliferous.com/searchprods.asp

and do a search for Guitar.  You will come with some inexpensive guitar charms that could be epoxied to an existing clip.


----------



## weiner9696 (Aug 27, 2010)

I do my clips by glueing the item on.  Mostly Masonic but I am sure if you got a pin for a guitar it would work.  I lightly heat the back until the solder holding the pin lets go.  I then use my Dremel tool to rough up the area.  Measure on a plain pen clip the distance you want and rough up the area.  I use medium super glue (lightly coat both clip and pin), attach both, make sure that the pin is lined up correctly, and then let sit overnight.  I haven't had one come back yet and I have been doing this for over a year.

George


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a couple reasons why you would probably be better off just giving up on the idea.
IMHO, most theme clips do not show up well enough to have the desired effect. I have done rifle, tennis, golf and other clips and folks usually don't even notice until it is pointed out. The only clip that shows well is the Christian Cross.
I once tried making a cross clip for a model pen that didn't have that theme available for it. The pen kit was Tn gold. I took it to two custom jewelers, neither of which was able to successfully fasten the cross to the clip. We destroyed several clips and tiny jewelers drill bits in the process.
I don't think any glue will hold well over time.
Casting a clip is a no win proposition. The base metal for a clip needs to be spring steel. I don't think that can be cast.
On the pen I was making, I gave up and had a cross laser engraved on the upper barrel. Not the same since it doesn't show in the pocket but still a very nice pen.


----------

